# CHONGQING | International Land-Sea Center | 458m | 1503ft | 98 fl | 256m | 839ft | 47 fl | 175m | 573ft | 38 fl | T/O



## macpolo




----------



## macpolo




----------



## macpolo




----------



## macpolo

the last render is the gateway,which is almost finished


----------



## macpolo

not only the master plan is designed by som,they also said thst the gate way is a piece of som's works

but for me,i dont buy it,ShuionLand, monster company who will do anything to sell


----------



## macpolo

Chongqing Tiandi:

Adjacent to the central business district in the Yuzhong District of Chongqing, this city-core redevelopment project is intended to support and service the city's extensive manufacturing and service industries. With a total gross floor area of 2.6 million sq.m. upon completion, Chongqing Tiandi will be seamlessly integrated with the city's central business district.

Main features include: 

A man-made lake with pavilions and walks along the shore 

A commercial core comprising business service facilities including an exhibition and merchandise centre, luxury hotels, conference facilities, office buildings as well as retail and entertainment amenities 

Hillside residential 'villages' replicating Chongqing's traditional hill-town characteristics and offering scenic views of the lake and the river 

A 98-storey, 398-metre super high-rise inspired by traditional sailing junks on the Yangtze and Jialing Rivers 


: Ms Michelle Mi 
: + 86 (23) 8906 1818 ext 828 
: + 86 (23) 8906 9866 
: [email protected] 



Chongqing: 

Geographic Location:
Located in China's southwestern region where the Jialing River meets the upper reaches of the Yangtze River. 

Land Area:
82,403 sq.km. 

Population: 
27 million 

GDP (2004):
RMB 266.5 billion (US$ 32.1 billion) 

GDP Per Capita (2004):
RMB 9,608 (US$ 1,158) 


Chongqing Tiandi: 

Site Area:
Approx. 1.26 million sq.m. (126 hectares) 

Gross Floor Area:
Approx. 2.6 million sq.m. 

Masterplan Consultant: 
Skidmore, Owings and Merrill, LLP (SOM) 

Target Completion Date:
2014(in phases)


----------



## some_stupid_nut

Looks nice! I like the little asian influences on the buildings.


----------



## macpolo




----------



## great184

^^ Is the river there naturally muddy, or is that because of the pollution


----------



## macpolo

naturally muddy


----------



## Tom_Green

Does the water level already rise because of the 3 Gorges Dam?
If no, do you know when this will happen?


----------



## Ithaqua

macpolo said:


>


These Pic's make the place looks spectacular. :cheers:


----------



## oliver999

upstairs :seems better than skyscrapers to me.


----------



## z0rg




----------



## YohIMhER

macpolo said:


>


wow, looks fantastic, i just hope there are more development with culture in mind in china, i am so sick of those euro-style mansion communities.


----------



## oliver999

YohIMhER said:


> wow, looks fantastic, i just hope there are more development with culture in mind in china, i am so sick of those euro-style mansion communities.


100% argree with you.


----------



## z0rg

http://cq.people.com.cn/NewsCenter/20070923081645.shtml

Shui On Land announced the project will be "above 100 floors".


----------



## ZZ-II

great to hear that ....but i can't read anything in the link ^^


----------



## wulizhong

It's quite thin! Skinny!


----------



## z0rg

Revision confirmed!!





































Hmmm main tower seems to have 36 sections of 3 floors, total 108. The final height should be far above 400m. Just guessing.

Second tower seems to have around 55 floors.


----------



## z0rg

Wow, tons of details here.
455m, 105 floors.
260m, 52 floors.
198m, 47 floors.

Final heights probably. Shui On said the main tower would be revised upwards to 460m to surpass ASE Center, but it isn't confirmed.


----------



## SilentStrike

All these races, aweesommmeee


----------



## whoami

more accurate... latest i would say...


----------



## philip

Best looking building in Chongqing, I would say.


----------



## z0rg

@whoami, we can't read the height, does it say 455m as previously announced?

The project has been revised upwards today to 468m, becoming CQ's tallest project again.
http://cq.cqnews.net/sz/zwyw/200905/t20090515_3280877.htm
http://news.sohu.com/20090515/n263970167.shtml


----------



## whoami

you are right Zorg 468m, as i said it's the latest. im 100% sure.


----------



## z0rg

^^ What's the final height of the other two according to that chart?


----------



## whoami

^^^ z0rg i think you already know the answers, anyway heres the latest vertical access plan :banana:





































im sorry the two are lower than the title thread....dont want to be spoil the fun...youll never know they will change it...


----------



## z0rg

^^ Thank you. I couldn't read the heights in the main pic.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Beautiful and stunning. 10/10


----------



## skyperu34

I like the design ! Soft, elegant, beautiful, nice height !


----------



## z0rg

Finally KPF added this one to its portfolio at its website.

Final heights:

468m, 105 floors.
255m, 52 floors.
174m, 47 floors.
















































CHONGQING SUPER TOWER
CHONGQING, PRC

CLIENT : SHUI ON LAND

As a centerpiece of the Tian Di Master Plan, the Chongqing Super High-rise Tower project will provide a synergy of uses, including office, residential, retail and entertainment to bring energy, activity and value to the site. Inspired by the sailing ships that once plied the waters of the surrounding Yangtze and Jialing Rivers, the ChongQing Super High-rise Tower’s lightness and graceful form is expressed both in the simple form of the tower and adjacent low-rise towers and retail podium, and further through the towers’ façades.

A central public plaza at the center of the project site, situated between the main tower, retail podium and low-rise residential and office towers, acts as a place of assembly and meeting. Transformable structure gives the ability to provide shelter for events, and elevated platform edges provide a panoramic view of the Jialing River. The ceremonial drop-off and formal entry landscape at the south end of the site are integrated with the central plaza through continued use of paving to soften the edges of the project landscape and allow for emergency vehicle access.

The two smaller towers—a low service apartment block to the east and a mid-rise single use office tower to the west—have been placed on the site so as to minimize cross viewing between each other, and have been scaled to relate to the height of the buildings proposed for the adjacent sites. All three towers employ a similar, but not identical, architectural vocabulary to visually reinforce one another and provide identity to this first phase of development.

The planning and massing of the 4-story retail podium has been conceived to take advantage of the two distinct frontalities on site, again taking influence from the sail form--developed to look almost like a piece of sail cloth blowing in the breeze. The south face of the podium is developed as a continuous street wall, meant to pair with the future development across the street and to provide continuity to the scale of urban fabric. More critically, the podium has been developed with sky-lit atrium/arcades that pass from this south façade through the retail elements to an external, elevated promenade facing the river. This public amenity, raised above the roadway that runs along the river's edge, will give spectacular views and provide space for a dynamic mix of entertainment, retail, restaurants and cafes.

The curtainwall design aims to instill a sense of movement and lightness, consisting of glass that envelops the curving form of the towers and sloping inwards as they rise adding to the organic feel of the structures. This form also helps to minimize light contamination, as the light hitting the exterior surfaces will be dispersed rather than concentrated. Constructed of repeating 9-meter modules with repetitive patterns of vertically-linked double-story units, the framing emphasizes the double-curved form of the tower and suggests the tension of sails in the wind. The glazing will be of high performance IGUs, with a mildly reflective coating (roughly 20% reflectivity) on the second surface of a lightly tinted glass. 

SPECS
FACILITY
Mixed-use: office, residential, retail and entertainment with public plaza

SIZE
8 million SF / 681,065 SM

STATUS
Construction Administration

CREDITS
Shui On Land

www.kpf.com


----------



## z0rg

By 林间飞雨. First update in a long, long time. Can't see the construction site of the main towers, but it seems like the plot is completely cleared and they set a concrete layer. It may be started in a very short term. Plus, Shui On Land announced recently that they want to seepd up its project in Chongqing.


----------



## Blue Flame

A gem for Chongquing. This will be amazing when it is done! It is simple and elegant.


----------



## z0rg

Videos


----------



## Shezan

beautiful and simply design, hope will build it


----------



## SilentStrike

:cheers:


----------



## WiGgLz01

Nice vids, great project!!


----------



## z0rg

By 烛音. I don't think it is the site of the main towers though.


----------



## z0rg

This render is new I think.


----------



## Ed007Toronto

Love that structural model.


----------



## KillerZavatar

the model reminds me of Shanghai Tower


----------



## MSskyline

the model reminds me of Shanghai Tower and Guangzhou International Finance Center simultaneously


----------



## JMGA196

That cladding is going to make it looks lower that what it will be.


----------



## ilh




----------



## ilh




----------



## ilh

new rendering


----------



## theinvincibles2003

Taller than a mountain


----------



## cfredo

The smaller tower that is completed already looks really tall. Now imagine the big one next to it...


----------



## ilh




----------



## ilh

by POPPYboy转世 from http://www.weibo.com/2675971573


----------



## kanye

by ilerain


----------



## Munwon

This wont rise until the end of the year


----------



## KillerZavatar

oh that's such a shame =(


----------



## ilh

cq子弹
2013-8-1 17:16
http://bbs.jdcq.net/thread-2835319-1-1.html


----------



## Munwon

ilh- when will they restart the main tower?


----------



## ilh

Munwon said:


> ilh- when will they restart the main tower?


tbh i'm not sure. i need to ask someone in cq first to answer this question.

from their construction schedule we could see the tower is nearly 1 year behind








it says the tower will rise above ground in 1st nov 2012

i'm sorry Munwon


----------



## KillerZavatar

didn't realize it is so far behind shedule, but i guess Chongqing is just not meant to have nice things hno: So many cancellations, height reductions and delays all over the city, it is just sad...


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> didn't realize it is so far behind shedule, but i guess Chongqing is just not meant to have nice things hno: So many cancellations, height reductions and delays all over the city, it is just sad...


true, let's see how Chongqing will develop in the next years


----------



## orange boy

*by 304
*


----------



## hoodycn

I’m sure I saw workers......


----------



## Munwon

I wish there was a love button! This should be moved to the UC section soon.


----------



## hoodycn

103 floors?


----------



## Jewish

Is the 468m tower U/C?

Or others towers specified in the title of this thread?


----------



## DubaiM

Still 468m high


----------



## hoodycn

Jewish said:


> Is the 468m tower U/C?
> 
> Or others towers specified in the title of this thread?


I don't know, looks like they are working on the mall structure around the main tower. :?


----------



## Jewish

^^
Just wanna hear this tower is able to be added to my 400m+ thread in my signature.


----------



## hoodycn

Newest update, podium is under construction.


----------



## hoodycn

by 坦座里


----------



## hoodycn

by 爱上长徽龙君








































































Not sure if they are working on the podium or main tower


----------



## hoodycn




----------



## Munwon

Main Tower is definitely UC!!!


----------



## hoodycn

Munwon said:


> Main Tower is definitely UC!!!


And the third tower is also UC:cheers:


----------



## Jewish

What is the latest render:

1









2









3









4


----------



## hoodycn

^^Third one.(my avatar)


----------



## Chad

wow, I'm so proud of you.


----------



## hoodycn

Night view of the Qiye Tiandi. Sorry for no main tower updates


----------



## dimisam

Render looks nice and futuristic


----------



## hoodycn

3-15 by 790750575


----------



## jhalsey

A huge amount of this is underground.


----------



## hoodycn

I dont think some one will do that, that is pointless. sources:

http://xh.concrete365.com/ccpa/content/1102-4489681767966.html

http://info.ccement.com/news/content/4489681767966.html


----------



## SeoKungFu

This one is *LOVE*ly - thank you for sharing it !
Has a touch of perfection, emanates such strength and tenderness in the shape - both at the same time !


----------



## z0rg

@hoodycn, thank you. Now the trollish rumor becomes a sourced fact


----------



## hoodycn

4-7 by rthua


----------



## hoodycn

4-17 by坦座里


















producing parts in wuhan


----------



## hoodycn

Finally....


----------



## KillerZavatar

finally something rose, i really was afraid when it left on hold stage that they would just work around the tower, but now it seems the core will be rising as well which is the important thing. :cheers:


----------



## hoodycn




----------



## ilh

27 April 2014 of Corporate Avenue

from cityofchongqing.com


----------



## oscillation

by feipeng8865


----------



## binhai

Wow i'm excited!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those are some nice buildings! Dark, modern and handsome designs. The lowrise part could have been much better, though.


----------



## Eric Offereins

I think it is a very cool looking cluster.


----------



## hoodycn

5.2 爱上长徽龙君


----------



## oscillation

by phm68634117


----------



## macpolo

it would be more accurate to list all 11 towers of Coporrate Avenue in the title, 468m is tower 1，256m is tower 2, 181m is tower 0, then in the back there are 8 more towers on going(6 topped out and 2 rising). the whole cluster is called Coporate Avenue by Shuion Land.


----------



## hoodycn

5.18 rthua


----------



## KONGahxiah

from monorail


Chongqing 重庆 by Kridtaa, on Flickr


----------



## spectre000

I like the new name.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

macpolo said:


> it would be more accurate to list all 11 towers of Coporrate Avenue in the title, 468m is tower 1，256m is tower 2, 181m is tower 0, then in the back there are 8 more towers on going(6 topped out and 2 rising). the whole cluster is called Coporate Avenue by Shuion Land.


You seriouly want a very very very long title?


----------



## city of the future

We have al Attar in Dubai, just start projects and leaves them on hold


----------



## AlexDemens

any updates?


----------



## oscillation

by Chennault

*30.06.2016*


----------



## Munwon

worse developer ever!


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

^^
Now while things aren't looking good here, they still did better than all the troll developers. I mean, they finished some buildings of the complex and built the main tower up to a couple stories above ground, which makes it very likely that it will be continued some day.
But yeah, the title should say on hold as there hasn't been any progress since November...


----------



## Munwon

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> ^^
> Now while things aren't looking good here, they still did better than all the troll developers. I mean, they finished some buildings of the complex and built the main tower up to a couple stories above ground, which makes it very likely that it will be continued some day.
> But yeah, the title should say on hold as there hasn't been any progress since November...


I see your point. But I would rather see a green field than a steel shell. In all fairness these developer shifted to build some nice residential towers on the other side of the project. Hopefully we wont have to wait long for these to resume.


----------



## city of the future

Munwon said:


> worse developer ever!


Close, but I think the trophy goes to Al Atter in Dubai. Takes 1 year to finish 1/2 floors. They have tons of on-hold projects in Dubai


----------



## Hot Rod

this has to get back on-track.


----------



## kanye

November 14 by xzl-198310


----------



## Munwon

this needs to restart soon!


----------



## z0rg

It's Shui On Land, a total troll developer.


----------



## Munwon

z0rg said:


> It's Shui On Land, a total troll developer.


Worse than a troll developer, they seem to like to build then leave a concrete eye sore. I'd rather see a field than a skeleton. :bash:


----------



## Munwon

This is restarting soon. Vanke is taking over, Height has been cut to 458m.
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=302954&extra=page=1&page=62


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Munwon said:


> This is restarting soon. Vanke is taking over, Height has been cut to 458m.
> http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=302954&extra=page=1&page=62


It's quite common - and arguably reasonable - to scale back projects after problems are encountered. The original plans didn't work as assumed, or some hiccup happened, so the height of the building needs to be reduced for some reason. But why would one cut back such a big building by _ten meters_? "Let's cut 1/47 of the height of the skyscraper, that will solve all our problems!"

Not that I'm complaining about it, or not being grateful that so much of the height is remaining. I'm just genuinely curious.


----------



## z0rg

Good news. Hopefully they will sell their Shanghai supertall too...


----------



## oscillation

jiang迷


----------



## z0rg

Bye bye, troll developer


----------



## Munwon

z0rg said:


> Bye bye, troll developer


Good riddance! No idea what the rationale is with Shui Oi. They build good retail and residential blocks then leave a supertall stump(eye sore). Shame on them! :bash:


----------



## z0rg

I'm so glad to know Shui On just took its stinking hands off another of my fav projects ever, just a few months after they lost their Wuhan project as well. Hopefully they will lose Shanghai Xintiandi Phase 3 too, so that the will be wiped off the supertall club completely and for good. Probably the worst supertall developer together with Henderson Land.

In the other hand Vanke is a latecomer into the supertall league. I was wondering for ages why such a monster developer had no supertall projects, and now they have several. And it seems they are quick and serious about them.


----------



## oscillation

via myway1943


----------



## Tupac96

Very good to see it back alive, lets see how that facade turns out in real life. Love the renders


----------



## z0rg

458m was supposed to be the roof height.


----------



## KillerZavatar

good to see it back on track. hope it will start as quickly back up as Wuhan Riverview Plaza did.


----------



## macpolo

z0rg said:


> 458m was supposed to be the roof height.


458m is the roof height 

eversince the huge T3 terminal was going to put in use , all airplane fly straight above the core of the city, so they cut back many height limits , remember poly tower ,yingli tower, tianhe tower , international maison? these 4 290m-ish towers used to be supertalls, and the government announce confirmed it 3 years ago, thanx to T3, now 10m for this one, we shall be grateful 



now i hear airplane noise every 3 minutes, unbearable


----------



## z0rg

If 458m is roof height the parapet is likely to top 468m~ as announced some years ago.


----------



## Munwon

Apparently this is restarting finally!!!
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=302954&extra=page=1&page=66


----------



## KillerZavatar

hope the design and height is still the same


----------



## Munwon

^ It is but 10m shorter


----------



## z0rg

I had forggoten Shit On Land was kicked out, such good news!


----------



## oscillation

by fansansu

for this pic I waiting for..U/C, after so many time










182 m tower


----------



## Munwon

Rise baby Rise!


----------



## oscillation

by fansansu

the big red is coming


----------



## oscillation

by feiwuguohai


----------



## Munwon

This project restarting really takes the sting off of Greenland and Kingdon Tower being on hold.


----------



## binhai

Greenland isn't on hold.


----------



## oscillation

via feiwuguohai


----------



## Munwon

UC


----------



## Zaz965

finally, resumed :banana:


----------



## KillerZavatar

awesome!


----------



## trustevil

Are we gonna move it back to the main thread then?


----------



## oscillation

by feiwuguohai

*1.13*


----------



## Zaz965

this new concrete glows :yes::yes:


----------



## oscillation

second crane

by feiwuguohai


----------



## oscillation

by feiwuguohai

*1.28*

it is time for CNY


----------



## Tom_Green

Do they building a metro station next to the tower?


----------



## kanye

February 23 by feiwuguohai


----------



## ZZ-II

This tower is U/C forever already...


----------



## Munwon

ZZ-II said:


> This tower is U/C forever already...


This project had a lazy developer and it was sold to a reliable developer.


----------



## nenad_kgdc

It's been months since it restarted construction, and still so painfully slow, still no new steel...


----------



## Munwon

nenad_kgdc said:


> It's been months since it restarted construction, and still so painfully slow, still no new steel...


I think its going fine, we lost a month to CNY. They had a lot of work to refab the steel and core. Next lift will be march 5


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*2.27*


----------



## oscillation

by feiwuguohai


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*2019.3.24 *


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*2019.3.29*


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*2019.3.31*


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*2019.4.02*


----------



## oscillation

by feiwuguohai

*4.7*


----------



## Munwon

I love the urbanity of this project


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面


*2019.4.1*0


----------



## Munwon

Woot Woot!


----------



## oscillation

by 两江烟雨


----------



## oscillation

by K351642692


----------



## Munwon

Outside of Manhattan this is the best urbanity of a supertall under construction in the world!


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*4.27*


----------



## oscillation

by 凹凸嫚


----------



## oscillation

by 凹凸嫚 *Bump Man*


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*2019.5.13 *


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*5.22*


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*2019.5.25*


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*5.30*


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*2019.6.1.*


----------



## oscillation

by feiwuguohai





































by 了了哥哥


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*21fl*


----------



## oscillation

by lalune


----------



## andyvia

Super nice!!


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*2019.6.17*


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*2019.6.22*


----------



## oscillation

by 凹凸嫚


----------



## Motherussia

^^ There is. Between now and a month ago, core rose by 2 floors, while main structure by a floor, so definately progress.


----------



## trustevil

I can't tell cuz im using my phone so myb thats why i thought that.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Motherussia said:


> ^^ There is. Between now and a month ago, core rose by 2 floors, while main structure by a floor, so definately progress.


if they keep that speed it might be done in 2026... better than nothing at all as it stood for many many years, but this progress is still not promising


----------



## oscillation

by 了了哥哥

*2019/10/19*






































by 拥有重庆大面

*2019/10/19*


----------



## Speechless.♥

If this tower and "Tall tower" will be finished according to original plan, Chongqing will became another Hong Kong!


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

hope this year 220-240m and before 2021 CNY t/o the main structure or 440m


----------



## trustevil

Looks like it's moving a little faster. Those x shaped steel beams weren't there a few days ago. Steel in top of that section as well


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah, let's hope it speeds up. the last update showing some progress in those three days between updates is indeed promising :cheers:


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面

*2019.10.31*

164m, 9fl to 200m


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆大面


----------



## trustevil

Glass. That's a good sign


----------



## oscillation

by 凹凸嫚


----------



## oscillation

by 
拥有重庆大面


*11.30*

*~39-40fl*


----------



## oscillation

by 凹凸嫚


----------



## oscillation

by K351642692


----------



## little universe

By *按快门的上善若水* from 500px.com






























​


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ kay: Revived from the third page! :lol:


----------



## little universe

By *一苇* from 500px.com































​


----------



## oscillation

*by 拥有重庆大面 2020.4.9 



























*


----------



## Munwon

This is just an amazing building! My Favorite!!!


----------



## oscillation

*via K351642692





























*


----------



## oscillation

*by hua554162086














*


----------



## trustevil

It's growing! Slowly but surely! Is it going to have the same cladding as the building next to it? That'd be great to have matching windows sort of like Charlotte NC's buildings.


----------



## gao7

What's the name of that bridge under construction?


----------



## trustevil

At least it's not flooded like some other cities in China are now


----------



## zwamborn

2020-08-13 by 拥有重庆大面


----------



## little universe

by 墨染锦衣 on 500px










by 墨染锦衣 on 500px





​


----------



## trustevil

Hope that water level doesn't rise too much with all the flooding


----------



## zwamborn

2020-08-30 by hua554162086


----------



## little universe

by ALEJANDRO on 500px




​


----------



## Munwon




----------



## Zaz965

I like round facade


----------



## Munwon

Anyone having trouble downloading pictures on Gaoloumi now? Nothing is downloading...


----------



## trustevil

Zaz965 said:


> I like round facade


This is gonna be a beauty when it's done


----------



## trustevil

Munwon said:


>


How many floors and anyone know current height?


----------



## zwamborn

2020-11-05 by hua554162086


----------



## Hudson11

great to see this come so far after a long wait.


----------



## KillerZavatar

a height counter, nice. Will make it much easier to keep track of progress


----------



## A Chicagoan

KillerZavatar said:


> a height counter, nice. Will make it much easier to keep track of progress


I'm guessing the counter is showing the height of the outer shell, not the core, though. Because the building right next to this is 256 meters, so the core is probably >300 meters now.


----------



## little universe

by 一空 on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation

*by cqmt



























































*


----------



## oscillation

by *hua554162086*

*2020/12/05
300+














*


----------



## trustevil

Did it grow from 20 days ago? Or is it a different angle? From this angle looks like at least ten floors probably more since last update


----------



## oscillation

trustevil said:


> Did it grow from 20 days ago? Or is it a different angle? From this angle looks like at least ten floors probably more since last update


Perimeter is going up, the core is 300+ maybe 305, max 310m.



*via qrx12340 2020/12/09














*










*by cqmt 2020/12/10





























*


----------



## trustevil

That's the first time I've seen the building from above. Excellent updates thank you Oscillation this is one of my favorites going up right now.


----------



## oscillation

*by zuoeren

2020/12/13














*


----------



## oscillation

*by hnd1

2020/12/31














*


----------



## trustevil

I'm guessing 317 is meters and not the time right lol.


----------



## oscillation

*via iLH
https://weibo.com/1552465631/JBqtx6gMm 

2020/01/03














*


----------



## trustevil

The scale of that building compared to the highway below. Simply massive even though it's not complete


----------



## A Chicagoan

I suppose the U/C skyscraper on the right is the 175 m building?


----------



## Augustão d2

Massive


----------



## Zaz965

I like fat buildings


----------



## trustevil

Zaz965 said:


> I like fat buildings


Innuendo? Lol I like tall and thick buildings


----------



## oscillation

* zuoeren*

*2021.01.13 





























*


----------



## trustevil

China has all these curved building shapes whereas the US has square buildings. I do like ancient Chinese architecture.


----------



## Zaz965

trustevil said:


> China has all these curved building shapes whereas the US has square buildings. I do like ancient Chinese architecture.


us has a curved building that I like a lot: lispstick building 138m  
I am very upset to see it is not taller 😭 








*








Lipstick Building - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




*


----------



## trustevil

Would be nice if it were taller for sure


----------



## A Chicagoan

Close up of cladding by hua554162086 on Gaoloumi


----------



## Zaz965

a thousand of apologizes, but I think the cladding should be a bit better, take a look at agile headquarters guangzhou  
















GUANGZHOU | Agile Corporation Headquarters Tower | 190m...


Guangzhou, China The Agile Tower is located in the central area of Zhujiang, New Town in Guangzhou. This area is composed of commercial, financial, administrative, residential, recreational and foreign consulate projects. The elliptical tower is in the southwest corner of the site with an...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## germanicboy

Also a bit thicker, in the last picture it is very slim


----------



## trustevil

I think the cladding is nice it matches the other shorter building.


----------



## oscillation

*via hua554162086

















































by iLH






























*


----------



## KillerZavatar

Nice display for current height :cheers:


----------



## Zaz965

102 meters more to be topped out


----------



## trustevil

Love this building and the city is a good tourist attraction. Thanks for the updates it'll be topped out this year


----------



## little universe

by 纳凉 on 500px




​


----------



## oscillation

*by iLH

2021/02/14
























































































































*


----------



## little universe

by JC on 500px





​


----------



## trustevil

Oh wow. I've never seen this building from so many different angles and POV. The shorter uc building, there a thread for that? Is it part of the complex or different property/developer?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Welp, this is officially the tallest building in Chongqing!


----------



## trustevil

This thread needs a boost in activity. This is a fine building that doesn't get much attention


----------



## Munwon

trustevil said:


> This thread needs a boost in activity. This is a fine building that doesn't get much attention


It is being built in China. Too many other projects take the spot light LOL


----------



## Wayden21

Munwon said:


> It is being built in China. Too many other projects take the spot light LOL


It's one of the most visited supertall chinese thread. LOL


----------



## luci203

Munwon said:


> It is being built in China. Too many other projects take the spot light LOL


Still... it is the 6th tallest U.C. in China right now, second ''non-Greenland'' development. 

Crazy that from top 5, 4 of them are Greenland. 🤪


----------



## germanicboy

Wayden21 said:


> It's one of the most visited supertall chinese thread. LOL


The number of views is not particularly high considering the number of replies (674), pages and the thread was created in 2007....


----------



## 105

germanicboy said:


> The number of views is not particularly high considering the number of replies (674), pages and the thread was created in 2007....


I guess it only makes sense that one of the most underrated cities on earth also has very underrated threads on this forum.


----------



## trustevil

germanicboy said:


> The number of views is not particularly high considering the number of replies (674), pages and the thread was created in 2007....


That's what I meant it doesn't get many replies even though it's such a good looking building IMO. And I think the height is decent as well about as tall as greenland in chengdu


----------



## Wayden21

for most of the time it was only a project or on hold, views rise only when it's under construction, so still, this thread got a lot of attention for a thread on a chinese tower.


----------



## perthect

It will look amazing!


----------



## redcode

DS520 by 鹰眼 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 1:*








日出东方催人醒 by 南北 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

夕阳下的山之城 by 张坤琨 on 500px

Aug 3









重庆 by 尧沐枫 on 500px


----------



## redcode

Aug 6









重庆日落美景-嘉华大桥 by 王琳琳 on 500px


----------



## little universe

by 曾劲 on 500px


​


----------



## redcode

Aug 15









陆海国际 by 团团z on 500px









日落下的城市 by 团团z on 500px


----------



## little universe

by Zyr视觉 on 500px








by Zyr视觉 on 500px








by 一点风儿 on 500px





​


----------



## redcode

Aug 18









晚霞中的重庆建设 by 皓洁 on 500px


----------



## redcode

重庆渝中区最高楼陆海国际中心 by chw on 500px


----------



## little universe

2021.08.24








by Lien Fan on 500px








by Lien Fan on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

Aug 26









黑云压城 山雨欲来 by Lien Fan on 500px


----------



## little universe

by 爵士@牛仔 on 500px


​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-09-04 by 拥有重庆大面


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 5:*








夕阳下的建筑 by 🇨🇳🥊 雯大懵🤿🏂 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 9:*








日落重庆最高楼 Sunset in Chongqing by Hualin Photo 华林视角 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

Sep 9









城市日落 Sunset in Chongqing by Hualin Photo 华林视角 on 500px









建筑中的 by 🇨🇳🥊 雯大懵🤿🏂 on 500px


----------



## little universe

2021.09.09








by Lien Fan on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan

I thought they had added a lot of cladding... but that's just the second tower.


----------



## redcode

Sep 20









日落嘉陵江 Sunset in Chongqing by Hualin Photo 华林视角 on 500px


----------



## redcode

Sep 20









《关岳庙香火》 by 杨锐 on 500px


----------



## trustevil

Nice birthday present for me seeing that cool orange picture i have no idea how to read lol


----------



## WiseSupernova

trustevil said:


> Nice birthday present for me seeing that cool orange picture i have no idea how to read lol


You can use google lens to translate anything

Happy Birthday btw


----------



## kanye

March 23 via iLH


----------



## A Chicagoan

trustevil said:


> Nice birthday present for me seeing that cool orange picture i have no idea how to read lol


Something about them starting the 93rd floor I think


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
so, just 6 more floor to rise


----------



## CNTower246810

The orange image dates from March 7th, it's saying the building at that time was on the 93rd floor and was 416 meters tall. This most recent image update (the second of the 2) shows the building added 4 more floors since that last photo, now at the 97th floor. That means the building is currently around 430 meters. According to the now removed progress board, it said that there were 100 floors, that 97 is relative to that board, so there is still 3 more floors left and the swooping parapet that has since been added to the lower setback.


----------



## A Chicagoan

日落陆海国际中心 by Lien Fan on 500px.com


----------



## Daniiif

Sina Visitor System


----------



## Zaz965

gorgeous, it is almost a barrel shape


----------



## trustevil

How many more meters till fully topped out? This thing is gonna be gorgeous


----------



## CNTower246810

trustevil said:


> How many more meters till fully topped out? This thing is gonna be gorgeous


About 38 or so meters.


----------



## Munwon

This project is urbanism at it finest


----------



## zwamborn

2022-04-11 by iLH


----------



## little universe

by 梦与缘 on 500px








by 梦与缘 on 500px



​


----------



## kanye

April 24 via iLH


----------



## A Chicagoan

封顶 | 2022年11月01日更新 | 重庆陆海国际中心 | 458米 256米 181米 - 第173页 - 重庆 - 高楼迷摩天族


封顶 | 2022年11月01日更新 | 重庆陆海国际中心 | 458米 256米 181米 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## A Chicagoan

封顶 | 2022年11月01日更新 | 重庆陆海国际中心 | 458米 256米 181米 - 第174页 - 重庆 - 高楼迷摩天族


封顶 | 2022年11月01日更新 | 重庆陆海国际中心 | 458米 256米 181米 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Zaz965

I presume the parapet on the top is already under construction


----------



## CNTower246810

I can't confirm if the parapet has begun construction but it is certain that the roof level has been reached and extra steel for what I would believe to be the mechanical penthouse as both floors are taller than the normal hotel floors. A photo from further away that makes the top leveled needs to be taken to confirm if the parapet is being built now.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I guess Chongqing beat Chengdu...


Cool


----------



## zwamborn

2022-05-08 by iLH


----------



## A Chicagoan

Posted by iLH on Gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan

嘉陵江晚霞 by 2木 on 500px.com









重庆新高度 by 2木 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 17:*








城市建筑夜景风光 by 136****7127 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

So... the CTBUH has this back at 458 meters, which is also the height listed on Gaoloumi. I'm guessing the 468 figure was a mistake on the CTBUH's part and was never actually the height?

Also, the name changed again to International Land-Sea Center.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

A Chicagoan said:


> So... the CTBUH has this back at 458 meters, which is also the height listed on Gaoloumi. I'm guessing the 468 figure was a mistake on the CTBUH's part and was never actually the height?
> 
> Also, the name changed again to International Land-Sea Center.
> View attachment 3222237


For the love of cheese just call it the *Chongqing International Trade and Commerce Corporate Avenue Land-Sea Vanke Jialing Fanying Super Tower Fan Ying International Center™ *and make everyone happy


----------



## UrbanImpact

I’m loving the cladding on this tower!


----------



## Zaz965

I still prefer the previous cladding, no kidding


----------



## kenamour

the building had another name ：Chongqing 100


----------



## Khale_Xi

The project of the hundred names


----------



## thestealthyartist

Khale_Xi said:


> The project of the hundred names


Just call this tower ^^^ at this point, imagine walking up to a building and seeing the logo spell "The Project of a Hundred Names".


----------



## kenamour

thestealthyartist said:


> Just call this tower ^^^ at this point, imagine walking up to a building and seeing the logo spell "The Project of a Hundred Names".


haha


----------



## Khale_Xi

One hundred names policy


----------



## Zaz965

it should be named "salesnamesforce chongqing"


----------



## 499towersofchina

Here's a xigua screenshot taken in the last last on a very foggy and cloudy wet day.
Cladding is still progressing well and the topping out of this 458m Supertall is almost here..


https://www.ixigua.com/7102992440583258656?logTag=fabdbb38a4e21849471a


----------



## kenamour

May 23 by 瞰渝


----------



## kenamour

May 22 by pandazx_¡4w


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Zaz965 said:


> it should be named "salesnamesforce chongqing"


Nah, I still think *Corporate Avenue Land-Sea Vanke Jialing Fanying Super Tower Fan Ying International Center™ *is still a viable option


----------



## kenamour

June 14 by —IXXI—


----------



## kenamour

by iLH的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## Zaz965

I wish chongqing international land sea center had an observation deck


----------



## zwamborn

2022-07-07 via iLH


----------



## A Chicagoan

重庆 by 景轼居士 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

by 梦与缘 on 500px








by Lien Fan on 500px

​


----------



## A Chicagoan

日落时建筑物对天的低角度视图 by 健康同路人 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

封顶 | 2022年11月01日更新 | 重庆陆海国际中心 | 458米 256米 181米 - 第180页 - 重庆 - 高楼迷摩天族


封顶 | 2022年11月01日更新 | 重庆陆海国际中心 | 458米 256米 181米 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Zaz965

@A Chicagoan, we can't see the concrete core inside the taller floors


----------



## CNTower246810

@Zaz965 


CNTower246810 said:


> The concrete portion of the core stopped at the setback, the rest of the core past that point has transitioned to a steel core.


----------



## kenamour

Jul 26 by 藤和澍裹


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Come check out my Sketchup model of this magnificent tower!














International Land-Sea Center | 3D Warehouse


The International Land-Sea Center is a 98 storey, 458.2 m (1,503 ft) tall mixed use skyscraper under construction in Chongqing, China. The tower is the main building for the Chongqing International Trade and Commerce Center, an 11 tower development that is the centerpiece of the 3.6...




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## trustevil

She's chonky I like that. Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 9:*








都市风景天际线与远处山脉层次感 by Mikedayou on 500px.com

*August 11:*








重庆嘉陵江黄昏 by DevinDuan on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^^^
it is already surrounded by a huge amount of residential buildings


----------



## KillerZavatar

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Come check out my Sketchup model of this magnificent tower!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Land-Sea Center | 3D Warehouse
> 
> 
> The International Land-Sea Center is a 98 storey, 458.2 m (1,503 ft) tall mixed use skyscraper under construction in Chongqing, China. The tower is the main building for the Chongqing International Trade and Commerce Center, an 11 tower development that is the centerpiece of the 3.6...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


so many buildings that I only really see the geometry of the design after being able to look at it in 3D. Never realized the footprint was an offset oval shape. I love simple shapes like that creating interesting designs.


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-28 by 宅男77


----------



## Zaz965

will these upper floors be a hotel?


----------



## trustevil

Inching closer towards completion. Night need to save up to take a trip there


----------



## Zaz965

by junyu_Zeus on 500px


----------



## emilatik96

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> it is already surrounded by a huge amount of residential buildings


Not so pretty ones like itself..Not really surprising in these typically Xi-chinese urbanized surroundings around prestigious and pretty ones as this one..Yeah..Whatta you know?..🤷🙃👍


----------



## zwamborn

2022-11-01 via iLH


----------



## 499towersofchina

I've found a good Xigua video filmed and then posted in mid to late November last month capturing the Chongqing Land Sea International Center. 
I've posted five screenshot photos. Despite the awfully dark cloudy weather in Chongqing on the day the video was recorded, the progress on external cladding installation is visible.


https://www.ixigua.com/7170230063118746126?logTag=7fed7b16fdbcea325c3e


----------



## trustevil

emilatik96 said:


> Not so pretty ones like itself..Not really surprising in these typically Xi-chinese urbanized surroundings around prestigious and pretty ones as this one..Yeah..Whatta you know?..🤷🙃👍


wouldn't be surprised if 90percent of the inhabitants are locked up in their houses or apartments


----------

